# Injured baby pigeon help



## ladyg110 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hiya, please bare with me this is my first post on pet forums,

Last night my sister and I found a baby pigeon who was stuck in a bush flapping about and as it was stuck we tried to get it out the bush - as soon as it was free it ran/hopped away (it is unable to fly) but ended up straight in the main road where my sister and I ended up stopping traffic to help it across safely.
We noticed that it has a wound on its wing, and as its a baby and unable to fly, we know that if we put it back where we found it it won't live. There are lots of cats and foxes around here and its on a main road so if the cats or foxes don't kill it the cars probaby will.

We have spoken to the RSPCA who were completely useless and said that we should just put it back - even when we explained the situation, we spoke to vets who ony said that would put the bird down, and the nearest bird sanctuary is over an hours drive from here - and we don't have any transport to take the bird there.

Anyone have any bright ideas about what we should do? The bird seems ok (if a little scared) but is eating/drinking and standing upright, he/she is in our old parrot cage at the moment, but my cat has been eyeing her up for dinner, so keeping her here for longer than a night or two is a no no....

I am in East London (beckton) any one have any bright ideas? Is there a taxi service around here that would take the bird to the sanctuary? Or anyone know of a closer place that would take the bird and treat her?

Thanks


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

find a pigeon fancier locally they might be able to help you can get in touch with them through their race websites.

If its a wood pigeon if you have a large dog crate you can raise it in there until it is old enough and able to fly. I've done that a few times at uni for the residents kids.

To be honest though sometimes the kindest thing to do is to put it out of its misery.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Take it to the vets. If they decide to put the bird to sleep it is for the best, as it will mean the injuries are so bad they will have a detrimental effect on the birds life. I'm sure you don't want that for the bird, so definately try the vets.

If it's injury is curable, they will cure it and then transfer it to a rescue centre, or in some cases release it themselves


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends how bad the wing is damaged,is it moving the wing at all?
Sometimes the kindest thing to do is to kill it,harsh i know but thats is just life sometimes


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

How bad is the injury? have you cleaned it up?
Im guessing it is not that bad of an injury if the bird is eating and drinking. Can you roughly guess the age?
I had the same problem with 3 birds iv recently had to look after, two siskins and one sparrow, the sparrow's legs were matted up, one of them was unvisible it was that covered in baked droppings. i had to sit with its legs submerged for 30mins with a cotton bud trying to get it off and was convinced i would break its tiny claws. Sadly one of the siskins died but both the male sparrow and female siskin are doing fine, i am waiting for a new night time run to be built for my cockrel, when this is done i will be gradually releasing them. I am in the same position of the vets wanting to put things down, the rspca saying to put them back and there being no near by wildlife rehab places near by. I am not a person who can stand by when an animal is injured and let nature take its course when with abit of effort i can get the bird healthy again and back into the wild. Read up as much as you can do on caring for baby pigeons, you may have to look after it and release it if nobody else will take it in. If you dont have that option i would ring the nearest wildlife center you can find and you may have to get a taxi.


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

I didnt want to appear offensive about the vets, just my general experience with them and wild animals especially or animals with no owner is not good.


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Nakeshamoon said:


> I didnt want to appear offensive about the vets, just my general experience with them and wild animals especially or animals with no owner is not good.


I have had many a talk with my local vet about this,and it all boils down to cash,looking after and treating animals can be expensive,so a lot of vets wont help wild birds(esp if common like pigeons) or homeless pets simply because they cant afford to,if you offered to foot the bill or part of it they will usally help


----------



## ladyg110 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks for your help everyone. We managed to find a man in woolwich who takes in injured birds and gets them back to health and releases them- he was very knowledgable and him and his wife are going to sort the little bird out for me. Nice to know there are some fellow animal lovers near by  x


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad it has all worked out for you :thumbup:


----------



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad to hear that


----------

